# Really Outside of My Comfort Zone



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Last night I attended an electric jam and for the very first time played without the benefit of constantly staring at the fretboard and my fingers. Add to that, I met four of the eight jammers for the first time. I certainly wanted to at least do a somewhat credible job, which I think I did manage to do. 
I surprised myself with how well I did. It also helped immensely that all of the participants were patient, understanding and very gracious of my playing. I was really nervous because there can be some really crusty experienced guitar players who have no patience for learners. 
Now that I know I can do it, it will become the standard way of practicing. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Well done. That's the way. Just keep jamming. I'd suggest getting a non public jamming experience gonng as well. Being free without onlookers is the best way to build confidence. Also get a cheap h2 zoom recorder and tape your jams. 

Rock on.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats. That's a big step you made.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Grats. In my experience, if you're upfront about your skill level and they invite you out, then most people are understanding...after all we've ALL been there. The crusty types, are probably crusty in ALL aspects of their lives. It probably has more to do with them than you.

Oh, and there's simply NO substitute for the experience you get playing with others. YOU'RE next adcandour.

Also, you can record your jams, OR you can leave your recorder in the car and then wish you'd recorded it later, like sambonee...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Even when I was playing professionally, jams made me nervous about my performance. You have strong guts my friend and it paid off! You have my admiration and respect. I'm sure the more often you do it, the more proficient at it you will get.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Nothing scarier than when a singer or jam leader turns toward you and gestures for you to take a solo. Well done. I love public jams. They scare the crap out of me but I always come away excited to do better next time. Best advice I ever got was from a jam organizer. I told him I didn't really want to solo. He said, "This audience isn't very discerning. You play good enough that they'll never notice if your playing isn't perfect."


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Kerry Brown said:


> Best advice I ever got was from a jam organizer. I told him I didn't really want to solo. He said, "This audience isn't very discerning. You play good enough that they'll never notice if your playing isn't perfect."


Especially if they have a few beers in 'em. I can't tell you the number of times I've watched bands (sober) that were mediocre at best and watched the people in the audience with a buzz on just cheering and dancing like the band was killer. Most of them have ZERO clue that you've changed the key, or that the guitar player messed up the intro a bit, or that the verse went 1x too many...whatever. We tend to be FAR more critical of ourselves than ANYONE else is about us.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> Grats. In my experience, if you're upfront about your skill level and they invite you out, then most people are understanding...after all we've ALL been there. The crusty types, are probably crusty in ALL aspects of their lives. It probably has more to do with them than you.
> 
> Oh, and there's simply NO substitute for the experience you get playing with others. *YOU'RE next adcandour*.
> 
> Also, you can record your jams, OR you can leave your recorder in the car and then wish you'd recorded it later, like sambonee...



haha, that _actually_ made me nervous. Gawd, I'm a pussy.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

adcandour said:


> haha, that _actually_ made me nervous. Gawd, I'm a pussy.


Everyone is a pussy until they finish their first couple of jams then they become insatiable for more. forward HO adcandour.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

bluebayou said:


> Last night I attended an electric jam and for the very first time played without the benefit of constantly staring at the fretboard and my fingers. Add to that, I met four of the eight jammers for the first time. I certainly wanted to at least do a somewhat credible job, which I think I did manage to do.
> I surprised myself with how well I did. It also helped immensely that all of the participants were patient, understanding and very gracious of my playing. I was really nervous because there can be some really crusty experienced guitar players who have no patience for learners.
> Now that I know I can do it, it will become the standard way of practicing. Onwards and upwards!


There are open electric jams in Ottawa? Why wasn't I notified about this?!


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> There are open electric jams in Ottawa? Why wasn't I notified about this?!


Via the Meetup social software, there is an electric jam on Friday nights from 6 to 9/10/1030 at Soundcheck Studios. Right beside the new Cdn Tire at Carling and the Qwy. Above the muffler shop. Cost you $10. The number of attendees is limited so some weeks you have to jump on this early. People like me, old and a beginner playing a couple of years,go. More experienced players do go but If you do go, patience and graciousness is required of more experienced players. I am in no way trying to scare you off, but giving you a true lay of the land. 
You can see who is going on any particular week on the Meetup software. Now, even though the number is limited, it has been known that we stuff an extra few people studio. Its loud and, at least for me, a heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

bluebayou said:


> Via the Meetup social software, there is an electric jam on Friday nights from 6 to 9/10/1030 at Soundcheck Studios. Right beside the new Cdn Tire at Carling and the Qwy. Above the muffler shop. Cost you $10. The number of attendees is limited so some weeks you have to jump on this early. People like me, old and a beginner playing a couple of years,go. More experienced players do go but If you do go, patience and graciousness is required of more experienced players. I am in no way trying to scare you off, but giving you a true lay of the land.
> You can see who is going on any particular week on the Meetup software. Now, even though the number is limited, it has been known that we stuff an extra few people studio. Its loud and, at least for me, a heck of a lot of fun.


Sounds cool!

And believe me, people would need to have a lot of patience with my playing! lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> haha, that _actually_ made me nervous. Gawd, I'm a pussy.


Pfffft. You let me know when you're in barrie!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Pfffft. You let me know when you're in barrie!


Stop cyber bullying me...


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

adcandour said:


> stop cyber bullying me...


why?????????????


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah I wanna know when you're in Barrie too adcan, we're conspiring...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations. That's awesome. I would love to do that. I think my playing would improve significantly by doing that. Plus it would be fun to learn from other musicians.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> There are open electric jams in Ottawa? Why wasn't I notified about this?!


Technically, there is one every Thursday evening at Bassline Station, near my home; at least when there isn't a hockey or football game of relevance on the big screen that night. Shame on me for never having gone even once. I do miss playing with people.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

bluebayou said:


> Via the Meetup social software, there is an electric jam on Friday nights from 6 to 9/10/1030 at Soundcheck Studios. Right beside the new Cdn Tire at Carling and the Qwy. Above the muffler shop. Cost you $10. The number of attendees is limited so some weeks you have to jump on this early. People like me, old and a beginner playing a couple of years,go. More experienced players do go but If you do go, patience and graciousness is required of more experienced players. I am in no way trying to scare you off, but giving you a true lay of the land.
> You can see who is going on any particular week on the Meetup software. Now, even though the number is limited, it has been known that we stuff an extra few people studio. Its loud and, at least for me, a heck of a lot of fun.


What format does the jam follow? Are there particular songs that are played through or is more of a 'let's jam in C with a 1/4/5 progression for a while'...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Congratulations. That's awesome. I would love to do that. I think my playing would improve significantly by doing that. Plus it would be fun to learn from other musicians.


That can be arranged. I've got a good friend that runs a jam Sat nights at the Hook and Ladder. I go occasionally. If you ever think of going, let me know and I could meet up with you there. If you just want to check it out on your own, just talk to the drummer (Paul) and tell him you know me. Very casual vibe, the players range from beginners to cruise-ship pros. VERY supportive crowd and jammers. 

All of this may of course have to wait for you to be up and about again. PM me if you want.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

From reading this thread I realize how lucky I am. I live in a small town of 17,000. We have two local electric jams a week. One weekly acoustic open mike/jam. And one monthly acoustic jam. All in local bars and restaurants. All very laid back with pros helping out beginners. Sometimes the music is not so great but every once in while you get to play in a set where everyone's in a groove and makes it all worth while. Even on the not so good nights I usually learn a new song or new lick and have some fun. Scariest time so far was one night I was the only guitar player for about an hour and I didn't have any songs in common with the singer or bass player. Learned a lot that night.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Lord-Humongous said:


> What format does the jam follow? Are there particular songs that are played through or is more of a 'let's jam in C with a 1/4/5 progression for a while'...


We usually jam specific songs. Last night the was Birthday (Beatles), All Day and All of the Night, Gloria, a real mixed bag. One fellow brings a setup whereby he projects the lyrics with chords on a screen for all to follow.

- - - Updated - - -



jbealsmusic said:


> Sounds cool!
> 
> And believe me, people would need to have a lot of patience with my playing! lol


Come on out! Would love to see you there! Sounds like you play like me - lots of potential!!!


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

Playing with other people Live is the most fun you can have, with your pants on. Nerve racking, glad it was a positive experience!


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the positive feedback. Yes, it is fun. And the people that play there are very gracious. They have the patience for a learner like me. That keeps me going. The whole positive experience. I HAVE to remember that! It is a very good and valuable lesson to pass along. I am learning massive amounts every time I jam. Whether it is acoustic or electric! 
If you are in Ottawa and are having difficulty hooking up with people to play with, come to a Meetup jam. Its a place to start and get to know other musicians (wannabes anyways) and find out whats up around the city.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Everyone is a pussy until they finish their first couple of jams then they become insatiable for more. forward HO adcandour.


You said it, *hungry like a wolf!*


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Meet up in my area just sucks in my area. The woman who runs it is just looking at it from merely a business aspect! All we want do is play. The last meetup she had was in April. Nothing new happening. The few I did go to were so much fun. I have met a lot of people by taking the bull by the horns and started networking as much as possible. I have also run a few adds on Kijiji which have helped immensely. 

Our very own dear Cheezy invited me to my very first jam. I can't thank him enough because it has opened up a myriad of possibilities. I *live to jam.*


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

How cool is it to rip into your guitar and play as loud as you want. 

The first few jams I was a nervous wreck but now all is calm. If I make a mistake so what, I care but I don't! 

But for my next jam on Friday 14th I have a guy that is a professional and has played with some really big names. I said, are you sure you want to play with us? He wants to and he's a little nervous of playing with us!

I have a list of about 15 players. Drums, bass, rhythm, lead and even now 2 singers. So if one can't make it, someone else can. 

I am even going to start taking my SG with me. I played it last night and had a blast for 2 hours. It has never seen that much action. I think I am finally in love with my Gibson!


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

We have a weekend coming up. Really looking forward to it. From Sat to Sunday with a sleep over. So far almost 20 some people. Counting for last minute drop outs and last minute unannounced arrivals. Will be interesting to see how things develop. There will be both acoustic and electric jams happening.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

If Derek Trucks shows up at the jam, he has some rules you might want to heed...

http://alanpaul.net/2015/04/derek-trucks-10-commandments-of-jam/

*Derek Trucks’ 10 Commandments of Jam* by AlanPaul on April 8, 2015

_In 2004, I interviewed Derek and wrote up his 10 Commandments of Jam for Guitar World. Pretty right on and deep thinking, as per usual for DT. I’ll be posting more and more from my extensive GW archives.

_








Photo by Derek McCabe. Derek Trucks with Duane’s 57 goldtop, Beacon 2015.

*
1. Just listen.*
Make sure that when you’re on stage with others, you are paying attention to what’s going on and not getting self-involved in your own world.
*2. Respect everyone else’s musical space.*
The easiest way to kill a vibe is by jumping in and adding your two cents too soon, while someone else is still trying to build something. Just let things happen.
*3. Make you sure you are telling a story.*
Never just be playing scales, filling space or going through the motions. Sometimes people resort to such tactics just to fill space but it’s always a mistake. Longer solos aren’t always better solos. Always have something to say.
*4. Try to play an emotion.*
Always be aware of what emotion you want to convey and try to tap into it. You can often hear what a great soloist is going through. It doesn’t take words to express a thought; you can definitely spell out emotions musically and should always strive to do so.
*5. Never use the bandstand to practice.*
Don’t waste time working through things. It’s great to take chances but not to try things you are completely unsure of. Save your practice time for off stage.
*6. Treat the stage as your church.*
Respect what you are doing. If you want people to respect what you’re doing and think it means something, you have to act like it does. All great artists treat the stage like it is sanctified.
*7. Make sure your intentions are right.*
Don’t be up there to boost your ego or career. Mean what you’re doing and appreciate it. You won’t get anywhere musically if you are just on stage to impress people.
*8. Always make the band sound better.*
Don’t just highlight what you do; serve the group and the music. Playing rhythm behind someone or even sitting out at the right moment is just as important as soloing. Some people sound great when they’re doing their thing but just get in the way when they’re not.
*9. Educate with your music.*
Always move forward and turn your audience on to new things instead of relying on the same old tricks. A core audience gets stuck listening to one group and think that’s it, but you’re around so much music and should always be inspired by new things. It’s important to pass that along, and it keeps you out of ruts.
*10, Make sure you mean what you’re doing.*
Do what you want and love. If you’re playing with somebody, you might as well do it right. No matter what the gig, dig in and go to town.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am not really outside of my comfort zone in playing with others anymore! I am more secure now in my playing. When I first started to jam I couldn't get over my nerves! I feared playing in front of others, making a mistake and sounding like crap. 

g
The last jam I went to, I played with a guitar player who was really good and we broke into a blues improve in the key of A. We did a call and response thin! After we played, he said he was really impressed with my playing. That made such a world of difference to me! To hear some actually say that they were impressed with my playing. It gave me a renewed sense of excitement! It's just a matter of perseverance and believing in yourself! I feel so much better about everything.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

perseverance is the entire key to my existence :sCh_odie:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

To the Ottawa folks, there is a also a blues jam at the Rainbow Bistro every Sunday at 3:30pm. I haven't been to one but the last time we got there when there was a blues jam going on, there were a lot of people. You guys might want to check it out.

I found this one too, if you're into blues jams, this is the schedule.

http://ottawa-blues-jazz.ncf.ca/jammers.html


----------

